# Black Ice: The Dangers & Solutions



## FastTrax (Feb 12, 2021)

https://dot.state.mn.us/workzone/blackice.html

www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/black-ice-how-to-spot-this-winter-driving-danger-2/434138

www.weloveweather.tv/black-ice/

www.weather.com/science/weather-explainers/news/black-ice-winter-weather-explainer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_ice


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 12, 2021)

The best tip for driving on black ice is ... don't.  I noticed that the first link you have is a Minnesota link where black ice is common in the winter.  Even when working full time, I was able to schedule my drive so that I was not on the road until enough cars had traveled that path so I knew where the trouble spots were and in many cases, the road was heated enough by tires at that point that it was a bit safer to drive.  I also would take a vacation or sick day on those days when travel was treacherous.  So I rarely had to deal with these kinds of problems.  In retirement, it is even easier to work around these kinds of things.

Tony


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 12, 2021)

Having driven a few miles in winter, I noticed that the slippery starts to get bad when the sound of the tires goes quiet.

During longer slippery trips; it is sometimes amusing to count the number of cars that pass then end up in the ditch.

Studded tires are best , but are not legal in all localities; they cause excessive road wear.
Siped tires (small cuts in the tread) can help in the rain and on snow but less on really slippery ice.

Enjoy!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 12, 2021)

The only tires (without studs) that I know of that help somewhat on ice are those special tires that wear out quickly on non-ice roads because they are of a softer material to grip the ice.  I think they are called something along the lines of Blizzak.

Tony


----------



## Jeni (Feb 12, 2021)

Ice is the worse ..... 
because if you live in area that winter conditions are not common or group that cannot remember year to year...... With Snow ......people stay cautious............ but With  ice........ since they do not see it they feel it is OK  to drive as normal and not slow down etc.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 12, 2021)

Letting a little air out of each tire gives better grip.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2021)

I've driven on snow and ice, every Winter, for virtually since I started driving.  Even with a 4wd/all wheel drive vehicle, and good all weather tires, a patch of black ice on the roadway can quickly cause the vehicle to start sliding sideways.  The Only things that work, under such conditions is to stay alert, slow down, and allow extra distance between other vehicles.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

I classify my husband as a really good driver.

A few hints and tips to share (from a Canuck that drives in severe weather conditions each and every winter):

- Know the region/territory/area, meaning, if it's adjacent to a lake or other water areas, and whether or not black ice is a problem.
- When winter months arrive... SLOW DOWN. I don't care what the conditions are, if it's winter, SLOW DOWN.
- Gently do a test of the brakes every once in a while, you'll quickly ascertain if it's slippery or not.
- Leave yourself plenty of time, in other words, don't be in a rush.
- If you don't have to be on the roadways/highways, then STAY OFF OF THEM and STAY HOME.
- ALWAYS run quality winter tires on your vehicle, NOT ALL-SEASON versions, and run all 4 tires the same, not just the driving wheels.
- Practice good defensive driving skills when behind the wheel, something that seriously lacks in todays day and age.
- Lastly, SLOW DOWN. Can't impress upon the SLOW DOWN fact enough. Some people _JUST... DON'T... GET IT_.

Judging by yesterday's crash and smash in Texas, it's 100% apparent to me that many of those drivers _JUST... DIDN'T... GET IT._

As Archie Bunker used to say... DUMMY-UP MEAT-HEAD.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2021)

For me the advice to stay alert, run good winter tires and keep a safe distance from other vehicles is key.

I do slow down when the weather is bad but IMO driving too slow is as big a traffic hazard as those that drive too fast. 

These days my solution is to plan ahead and stay home when the weather is bad.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 12, 2021)

Stay home.


----------



## Jules (Feb 12, 2021)

@Aunt Marg.  A good list from your husband.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I classify my husband as a really good driver.
> 
> A few hints and tips to share (from a Canuck that drives in severe weather conditions each and every winter):
> 
> ...


Black ice matters.   

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I classify my husband as a really good driver.
> 
> A few hints and tips to share (from a Canuck that drives in severe weather conditions each and every winter):
> 
> ...


Dear @Aunt Marg, what is your excuse for the pileups that have happened in Canada and elsewhere?


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 12, 2021)

I've had a couple of fun times (NOT) with black ice and believe you me, you have to keep your head and have nerves of steel when dealing with it.  Fortunately, I negotiated these incidents without damage, but my heart took a beating at those times.  Pay attention to road conditions if you must drive in bad weather.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Dear @Aunt Marg, what is your excuse for the pileups that have happened in Canada and elsewhere?


Not driving in accordance with road/weather conditions.


----------

